# Photo of the Month February Winner - Bynx



## Overread (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations to Bynx for winning Photo of the Month for February 2012 with his photo Toronto Skyline.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome! This was taken at center island I believe?


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RedVixen81 (Apr 3, 2012)

Way To Go!.. This picture is amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## banderson (Apr 3, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## nicancai (Apr 3, 2012)

nice one >>


----------



## jake337 (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!  Fantastic exposure.


----------



## Tee (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations Bynx!  Well done!


----------



## Richb1888 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## ld3davis (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice pic. Congrats.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 3, 2012)

I sure know how to nominate them!

Just kidding.

Congrats Bynx!


Does he know he won?


----------



## charleslee1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazing photo! Were you at centre island? lol


----------



## anmolmehtaaa (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow Nice ... may i know the camera name ???


----------



## vijaydan (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,
I have 3 photographs which has something supernatural about it, i want to verify at least one of them, can some one help me with this, i'll love to have a verification certificate from some one who is an authority on phtography.
thanks


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 12, 2012)

really gorgeous shot


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow is the thing to say.

Not only is this the first time I'm actually wowed by a skyline, which I usually find to be the most boring photos ever, but it is an absolutely beautiful photo, skyline or not.

So, yes, congrats to Bynx!

And to Bitter also if he really did nominate it.

It deserved being nominated and winning!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 12, 2012)

It was a tough race. I was watching it as it was frequently down by one, and others were gaining ground.

I too was wowed, and I'm not hugely fond of landscapes and cityscapes.

I'm waiting for Bynx to make a speach or something. LOL


----------



## ArtByQJ (Apr 14, 2012)

amazing! congrats!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW

Excellent picture! Congratulations Bynx :thumbup:


----------



## lauraxlovegood (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, that is absolutely STUNNING <3  Congratulations and well done


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats Bynx! That sure is one worthy of high praise, gorgeous!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats, Bynx!



vijaydan said:


> Hi,
> I have 3 photographs which has something supernatural about it, i want to verify at least one of them, can some one help me with this, i'll love to have a verification certificate from some one who is an authority on phtography.
> thanks


WTF?!


----------



## anmolmehtaaa (Apr 25, 2012)

nice .....


----------



## Bynx (May 30, 2012)

Its weird how I found this page but I was searching through Google pics for Bynx and the pic came up and it linked to here. Thanks a lot for all your kind words. Better late than never I guess. Special thanks to Bitter Jeweller.


----------



## renata.rossi (May 31, 2012)

OMG amazing photo! Nice job! Congrats


----------



## kathy_ling (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow,so beautiful.I was amazing,and love the skyline so much,can somebody tell me the camera name &#65311;thanks.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 19, 2012)

Nikon.

You're welcome.


----------



## WilliamDSLR (Jun 22, 2012)

Congratulations!  A bit late on the congrats, but I am just after seeing it!

The photo is perfect and for that, a worthy winner!


----------

